
Ever done a DNA test kit? Help Covid-19 crowd science. Get insight into your DNA - julian_gough
https://supfam.mrc-lmb.cam.ac.uk/SUPERFAMILY/23andMe/
======
Dr_RG
876 people have signed up so far. Very close to hitting the initial target of
2000 participants. Read the BBC article about the study here:

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-england-
bristol-52591581?...](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-england-
bristol-52591581?ns_mchannel=social&ns_source=twitter&ns_campaign=bbc_live&ns_linkname=5ebe630762e5cf06639d539d%26Coronavirus%3A%20Genetic%20link%20study%20participants%20sought%262020-05-15T15%3A33%3A13.112Z&ns_fee=0&pinned_post_locator=urn:asset:a4dd8d00-f822-4b9c-bcd4-383f34ba47b7&pinned_post_asset_id=5ebe630762e5cf06639d539d&pinned_post_type=share)

------
trelek2
Interesting, so far it has been shown that blood type plays a role in COVID-19
susceptibility:
[https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.11.20031096v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.11.20031096v2)

I doubt that this it the only factor at play, perhaps they will find specific
variants of proteins that affect the efficacy of the immune response.

------
shalz
Great to see this public online study trying to understand genetic determinant
linked to phenotype! As an end user, I am proud to have participated in the
study during its initial development phase.

